# Wii #2526 - We Dare (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 1, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5232^^


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 1, 2011)

Uh-oh.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned in the USA

At least we get Catherine in exchange for this fun shovelware.


----------



## outgum (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol.... just posted on the news thing, this is hilarious, The trailer made me lol


----------



## zizer (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL^

[youtube]u_zf3y23k1E[/youtube]


----------



## lizard81288 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sexy shovelware. Although i have a question(s) about this game. In the trailer, the chick put the wiimote in her pants and the guy slapped her butt, but how does the game register the butt slapping and how does it know how to move up or down? the level looked like a NiGHTS level.  the miis were moving up & down and when he slapped her butt, they got a turbo boost.


----------



## outgum (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd like to spank that girl... i mean... WHAT!?
Imma download this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Make my girlfriend play it, so then i can spank her and have good reason


----------



## NamoNakamura (Mar 1, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> I'd like to spank that girl... i mean... WHAT!?
> Imma download this
> 
> 
> ...



You shouldn't need a reason


----------



## Ikki (Mar 1, 2011)

Ooooh yeah. Time to get some lady friends to ma house  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jk I don't have friends.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 1, 2011)

I am definitely ordering this


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 1, 2011)

YES! Finally an excuse to play on my Wii again. Gonna organize a nice party friday.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 1, 2011)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> Sexy shovelware. Although i have a question(s) about this game. In the trailer, the chick put the wiimote in her pants and the guy slapped her butt, but how does the game register the butt slapping and how does it know how to move up or down? the level looked like a NiGHTS level.  the miis were moving up & down and when he slapped her butt, they got a turbo boost.


I imagine it would equate a slap to a button press. So every time you slap you would hopefully hit the controller hard enough to press a button down. Lets tap also showed the wiimote is more sensitive then imagined. It probably uses the vibrations from you awkwardly laying on someone's lap to move your avatar.


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 1, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.


This was what I thought when I saw this release... Uh-oh. 'Nuff said


----------



## Langin (Mar 1, 2011)

Fuuu bad news, my boyfriend says he has this game and he wants me to come over to his house... Damn this is shovelware...


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2011)

Yess, I've been waiting for this


----------



## sweenish (Mar 2, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> lizard81288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should try a game called let's tap.


----------



## DjFIL (Mar 2, 2011)

I doubt my girlfriend will play this with me... but I'll probably download it just incase.  Seems like sexy, silly, fun.


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 2, 2011)

HOLY S***! 
This wasn't a troll game?


----------



## dryo (Mar 2, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Yess, I've been waiting for this
> YOU KNOW YOU WEREN'T
> 
> QUOTE(Thesolcity @ Mar 1 2011, 10:26 PM) HOLY S***!
> This wasn't a troll game?


NO(troll face)


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 2, 2011)

What about us Skanky Yankees?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2011)

link11510 said:
			
		

> I am definitely ordering this


you can't it's banned in usa


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the 12 Year Old Rating on the cover. Didn't know the game intended minors to get down and dirty xD


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 2, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I love the 12 Year Old Rating on the cover. Didn't know the game intended minors to get down and dirty xD



12 Years old lol Wtf is wrong with this game.


----------



## hentai_11 (Mar 2, 2011)

[youtube]9wpA9Gg3l90[/youtube]

The earlier posted trailer is modified. Here is the original trailer.


----------



## sdoc96 (Mar 2, 2011)

Strange - problem running this via WiiFlow304 on 4.2E
Will not start with 222, 224 V5.
Hangs when beginning game or choosing avatar with 249/250V21d2xv2.
First out of many (many!!) games I've had problems with.  Anyone else?


----------



## spectral (Mar 2, 2011)

Why is everyone saying its banned? Its not banned it's just not being released in the US.


----------



## Bladeforce (Mar 2, 2011)

wow you yanks are so backwards you'd have thought you were a muslim state lol


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Mar 2, 2011)

sdoc96 said:
			
		

> Strange - problem running this via WiiFlow304 on 4.2E
> Will not start with 222, 224 V5.
> Hangs when beginning game or choosing avatar with 249/250V21d2xv2.
> First out of many (many!!) games I've had problems with.  Anyone else?




Wanted to try it after read sdoc96 comment. I can confirm that this game crashes/hangs with a black screen after Ubisoft Logo no matter which cIOS is used.
Tried ModMiis defaults: 222, 223, 224, 249/250v21d2xv2.

Seems Ubisoft has included again new antipiracy protections (after PoP). But why in such a crappy game? Why not in e.g. in Just Dance 2?

Edit:
Tried this on Dolphin. The game is playable but its just a collection of some crappy minigames.

The only interesting thing about this is the new protection system.


----------



## Langin (Mar 2, 2011)

blegh this game is rather boring. I tried it and yeah I am not impressed since its much better playinbg for real with my boyfriend ya know.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow I thought this was set for later in the year not a few weeks since that trailer hit.


----------



## gisel213 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice protection not running and freezing on real wii so played it under Dolphin 7128 x64 runs like a charm but yah it's shovel ware alright!!!!!


----------



## Cyan (Mar 2, 2011)

TheRealVisitor said:
			
		

> Seems Ubisoft has included again new antipiracy protections (after PoP). But why in such a crappy game? Why not in e.g. in Just Dance 2?


Using an AP on a shovelware should give them the illusion that their AP is good because it won't be cracked ... but it's just that the nobody want to waste time on cracking it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I don't know why they would include it in this game, maybe they think it's a top rated game.


----------



## purplesludge (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought it wasnt banned but that they decided not to sell it in the US.


----------



## nl255 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> TheRealVisitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling they will crack it even though it is shovelware, just on principle.


----------



## Hero-Link (Mar 3, 2011)

To everyone that plays this game:

Don't forget to use the rubber!



i mean protection.... for the wiimote of course!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

holy shit. 

my girlfriend and I MUST play this! XD


----------



## Killtucky (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the same prob any thoughts when this will be cracked


----------



## chicken11 (Mar 3, 2011)

works ok with out any freezes or any problems at all using disc,i am loading it using disc channel,i think game is over hyped


----------



## chicken11 (Mar 3, 2011)

just tried using usb loading via wii flow and yes it does freeze after i have chosen a profile and click play,it works with out a problem using disc so its a usb problem


----------



## cobleman (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems to be playing fine on Uneek + Di no freeze's yet


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

how about WiiFlow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Never has failed me.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 3, 2011)

works with wiikey II and WODE.

Game is


----------



## Hielkenator (Mar 3, 2011)

USB loading this game is'nt possible ( yet )


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 4, 2011)

cobleman said:
			
		

> Seems to be playing fine on Uneek + Di no freeze's yet



Via JoYflow or Disc Channel?


----------



## cobleman (Mar 4, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> cobleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disc Channel!


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 4, 2011)

cobleman said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, will give it a rasp at some point.  Don't want to extract the game if its gonna be a pointless excercise


----------



## yoitsme (Mar 4, 2011)

How exactly did you get it to work? I'm using rev 21, lastest neogamma, use disk loading and it still freezes when I pick a mode. it goes to the loading screen and gets stuck there.


----------



## cobleman (Mar 4, 2011)

yoitsme said:
			
		

> How exactly did you get it to work? I'm using rev 21, lastest neogamma, use disk loading and it still freezes when I pick a mode. it goes to the loading screen and gets stuck there.


Uneek + Di!
Use Modmii for windows and set it up on a Fat32 External HDD. You will need Bootmii installed as Boot2 or IOS to run it


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 4, 2011)

In spite of the racy ad for this game, the screenshots of actual gameplay suggest that this game is a dog with fleas.


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 4, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> blegh this game is rather boring. I tried it and yeah I am not impressed since its much better playinbg for real with my boyfriend ya know.


Ur 15, male and have a boyfriend?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2011)

You see, I didn't dare.


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 4, 2011)

Mojowijo "accessory" anyone?

Source


----------



## yoitsme (Mar 6, 2011)

cobleman said:
			
		

> yoitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you! I tried it and it works. The game is actually fun to play with a group of people it definitely was made for adults in mind.


----------



## CwTCwT (Mar 6, 2011)

anyone get this working on a NTSC Wii using CFG loader off USB?  if so can you please post the settings you used, it loads for me just that its in black and white, and the screen shakes a little


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 6, 2011)

CwTCwT said:
			
		

> anyone get this working on a NTSC Wii using CFG loader off USB?  if so can you please post the settings you used, it loads for me just that its in black and white, and the screen shakes a little



That's PAL. Change the video settings to System Default or Force NTSC.


----------



## rika_chou (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised they didn't name this "Wii Dare".


----------



## Chinman (Mar 7, 2011)

thats because its not made by nintendo


----------



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Mojowijo "accessory" anyone?
> 
> Source








 someone makes this kinds of games? and you just need the remote and pc.


----------



## marc_max (Mar 7, 2011)

For those that are interested... I read somewhere that this game is compatible with my Mighty Loader. Don't ask me why.
You can download it from my website.


----------



## chicken11 (Mar 7, 2011)

i can confirm,game works ok using disc, wont work using wii flow but works ok using mighty channel loader


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 7, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT OF IT? Don't be bashin'. Gays ain't do ya wrong.

Also, consider that Lightning MAY not even be MALE. I can easily change myself to female in the internet anytime.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 7, 2011)

can confirm this works on mighty loader (couldnt even get this to work on the disc channel, wiikey 4.2e)


----------



## xfcrowman (Mar 7, 2011)

Chinman said:
			
		

> can confirm this works on mighty loader (couldnt even get this to work on the disc channel, wiikey 4.2e)



Interesting - I guess this suggests that the problem with we dare is not due to cIOS, and thus should be an easier problem to fix.

Which cIOS did you use to run the game?


----------



## Chinman (Mar 7, 2011)

mighty loader isnt as user friendly as gx or configurable so cant seem to see what cios it uses as default, but i have these 2 cios installed: cIOS Installer Xr21 and hermes cIOS Installer 5.1

disc channel and all other usb loaders using 249 (222/223/225/250 black screen only) i get all the way up choosing avatar and game type and then it freezes. i reckon the other usb loaders just need an update and as for the disc channel, my wiikey is one of the first modchips and probably outdated and cant handle this protection without a firmware update

ps. really crap game, dont lose too much sleep over it

oh yeah, this game also works via the dolphin pc emulator too. hope that helps


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 8, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Fuuu bad news, my boyfriend says he has this game and he wants me to come over to his house... Damn this is shovelware...


You play this (as male) with your boyfriend?


----------



## arogance1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmmm, looks like I'll delete it from my HDD and move onto something else instead of trying to get working


----------



## BillnTed (Mar 11, 2011)

Aaaaaand pulled from release in the U.K. - article on uk.wii.ign.com.
No doubt due to Daily Mail-style outrage ("won't somebody think of the kids!"), but having played it, it's lame-o so no tears here. Cue "they didn't dare" jokes...


----------

